
Government hypocrisy over epipen the pot calling the kettle black - sharemywin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2016/09/14/government-hypocrisy-over-epipen-the-pot-calling-the-kettle-black/#358739dc468e
======
sharemywin
I'm not sure I get the argument? The government is calling them out on price
gouging which is generally illegal even if you are a monopoly. I also don't
see how blaming the FDA is going to fix much when outsourcing regulatory type
functions to companies doesn't work any better.

[https://prezi.com/zhmg9n9fphrr/moodys-credit-ratings-and-
the...](https://prezi.com/zhmg9n9fphrr/moodys-credit-ratings-and-the-subprime-
mortgage-meltdown/)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2002/01/16/business/enron-s-
collapse-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2002/01/16/business/enron-s-collapse-
overview-arthur-andersen-fires-executive-for-enron-
orders.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

Bottom line corruption and fraud occur inside government and business alike.
To me blaming this stuff on crony capitalism misses the point. Someone working
in a company can be bribed or fail to do their job just as easy as politicians
and bureaucrats.

